# creative zen



## jimmyjohnstone (Feb 11, 2013)

hi i am trying to charge my creative zen mp3 player and it will not charge


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi jimmyjohnstone, and welcome to TSG.

Can you give us a bit more information like ...

1) Which model of the Creative Zen player you have?

2) Which way(s) have you tried to charge it, like using a different cable or charger?

3) What indication(s) you have that it is not charging?


----------

